# martin rest?



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i was just wondering if anyone on here has a special martin rest that only fits martins for free or sale. my brother needs one pretty bad. thanks armyboy


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

i might have a drop away for one if your interested


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

All rests should be compatible with every bow!!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

no frost your wrong but also right. martin has a detatchable plate where the rest goes so you can use any or a rest special made rest by martin. only some martins have this though


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> All rests should be compatible with every bow!!


i agree i dont remember ever seeing one


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> no frost your wrong but also right. martin has a detatchable plate where the rest goes so you can use any or a rest special made rest by martin. only some martins have this though


Aaaahh!! Another feature that only one company has!! :darkbeer:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> no frost your wrong but also right. martin has a detatchable plate where the rest goes so you can use any or a rest special made rest by martin. only some martins have this though


there are two different ways that you can mount a rest on a martin,
1. buy a $15 dollar special bolt 
or 
2. and elite13 was saying there is a a detatchable plate that you remove then screw your rest in like a sight.
it is just another one of those things they do to sell more products


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

armyboy said:


> there are two different ways that you can mount a rest on a martin,
> 1. buy a $15 dollar special bolt
> or
> 2. and elite13 was saying there is a a detatchable plate that you remove then screw your rest in like a sight.
> it is just another one of those things they do to sell more products


What $15 bolt are you talking about? It would probably be to your advantage not to put out bogus info on bows made by this sites owner. :wink:

Any rest will fit any Martin with or without the plate that fits in the riser. Martin's Berger button hole uses the same size rest bolt as anyone else. There is no reason anyone should need a Martin mount rest.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

armyboy said:


> there are two different ways that you can mount a rest on a martin,
> 1. buy a $15 dollar special bolt
> or
> 2. and elite13 was saying there is a a detatchable plate that you remove then screw your rest in like a sight.
> it is just another one of those things they do to sell more products


The Martin mount bracket has been made to fit Trophy Takers, Ripcords, and Whisker Biscuits. I would hardly say that it is a way for Martin to sell more of "their" products.

If you think this mount isn't helpful, you've evidently never dealt with one. I think it is one of their best features. Once you install a rest and set its elevation and windage, you can take it off and put it back on and it will still be perfect. Try that with any other rest and bow combination.....:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

jcmorgan31 said:


> What $15 bolt are you talking about? It would probably be to your advantage not to put out bogus info on bows made by this sites owner. :wink:
> 
> Any rest will fit any Martin with or without the plate that fits in the riser. Martin's Berger button hole uses the same size rest bolt as anyone else. There is no reason anyone should need a Martin mount rest.


nope your wrong, the bolt's got a fansy name like slip slide bolt that fits in into the riser of the bow where the hole is on other bow, the bolt has a hole in the middle for the bolt to screw in to hold the rest in place, or you can buy a special rest that fits on the riser like a sight. only martin make rests to fit on only martin bows, so you can't put a nap 360 on you have to buy their rest or buy the bolt to buy the other rest, make since? 

by the way the bolt is $5 with $10 shipping ( which is just plan stupid) making the total of $15, and i haven't been able to find it anywhere else other than on martins website. 
i wasn't talking bogus about martins bow or anything i was just stating the facts. 
by the way, why are YOU here? you a 8 year army vet and way over the 18 age limit. i thank you and respect you for the service to our country, but please obey the rules that the founders of this site made. thank you armyboy


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

jcmorgan31 said:


> The Martin mount bracket has been made to fit Trophy Takers, Ripcords, and Whisker Biscuits. I would hardly say that it is a way for Martin to sell more of "their" products.
> 
> If you think this mount isn't helpful, you've evidently never dealt with one. I think it is one of their best features. Once you install a rest and set its elevation and windage, you can take it off and put it back on and it will still be perfect. Try that with any other rest and bow combination.....:wink:


 your right i have never delt with on since this is my first year of shooting bows. and yes martin makes brackets for all those rest, but only one that sell the special rest with this bracket, you go one trophy takers site i don't think you'll find one with this special bracket on, would you?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

armyboy said:


> your right i have never delt with on since this is my first year of shooting bows. and yes martin makes brackets for all those rest, but only one that sell the special rest with this bracket, you go one trophy takers site i don't think you'll find one with this special bracket on, would you?


Nope, but you can order it from Martin's website. You do not need a rest with the Martin Bracket though. Any rest will work. I think I have a Martin Mount Trophy Taker and a Martin Mount Ripcord in my shop on the wall right now.....:wink:

I apologize if I came off harsh. I understand how things can be confusing when you are just getting into archery. Any rest will work on your bow. If you have any other questions, feel free to pm me.....


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

To be honest, I rarely pay attention to what forum I'm in. I just hit the "New Posts" button and read whatever title catches my eye. I am a Martin dealer and there are no special secret bolts needed to put a standard rest on a Martin bow. I'll leave you young men and women now to pass mis-information back and forth to each other ....:tongue:




armyboy said:


> nope your wrong, the bolt's got a fansy name like slip slide bolt that fits in into the riser of the bow where the hole is on other bow, the bolt has a hole in the middle for the bolt to screw in to hold the rest in place, or you can buy a special rest that fits on the riser like a sight. only martin make rests to fit on only martin bows, so you can't put a nap 360 on you have to buy their rest or buy the bolt to buy the other rest, make since?
> 
> by the way the bolt is $5 with $10 shipping ( which is just plan stupid) making the total of $15, and i haven't been able to find it anywhere else other than on martins website.
> i wasn't talking bogus about martins bow or anything i was just stating the facts.
> by the way, why are YOU here? you a 8 year army vet and way over the 18 age limit. i thank you and respect you for the service to our country, but please obey the rules that the founders of this site made. thank you armyboy


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> nope your wrong, the bolt's got a fansy name like slip slide bolt that fits in into the riser of the bow where the hole is on other bow, the bolt has a hole in the middle for the bolt to screw in to hold the rest in place, or you can buy a special rest that fits on the riser like a sight. only martin make rests to fit on only martin bows, so you can't put a nap 360 on you have to buy their rest or buy the bolt to buy the other rest, make since?
> 
> by the way the bolt is $5 with $10 shipping ( which is just plan stupid) making the total of $15, and i haven't been able to find it anywhere else other than on martins website.
> i wasn't talking bogus about martins bow or anything i was just stating the facts.
> * by the way, why are YOU here? you a 8 year army vet and way over the 18 age limit. i thank you and respect you for the service to our country, but please obey the rules that the founders of this site made. thank you armyboy *


WHERE do you see a rule that says adults can't be in here? I'd rather have 10 more adults coming in here to help us out then 1 more kid!!! :darkbeer: 



jcmorgan31 said:


> To be honest, I rarely pay attention to what forum I'm in. I just hit the "New Posts" button and read whatever title catches my eye. I am a Martin dealer and there are no special secret bolts needed to put a standard rest on a Martin bow. I'll leave you young men and women now to pass mis-information back and forth to each other ....:tongue:


Thanks for the help!! From my point of view, you are welcome here WHENEVER!!!!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

**Frost Bite** said:


> WHERE do you see a rule that says adults can't be in here? I'd rather have 10 more adults coming in here to help us out then 1 more kid!!! :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!! From my point of view, you are welcome here WHENEVER!!!!


I wasn't aware of any rule either, but I didn't feel like arguing. I was just trying to make sure he didn't go off spending money on something he didn't need because someone else gave him bad info.....


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I wasn't aware of any rule either, but I didn't feel like arguing. I was just trying to make sure he didn't go off spending money on something he didn't need because someone else gave him bad info.....


 the bolt i was talking about is called a "slide slot nut" my brother ether needs that or a rest with the special mounting thing called a loc mount attached to it.
martin sells the nuts for $5 then $10 shipping, they also sell the the rests with the loc mounts on them but there expensive. 
my dad lost his job in February so we basically have no money for anything so i just thought i would post to see if anyone had some spares. 
i don't thinks there is a said rule but this is the youth forum and i think it that they said YOUTH forum for a reason. i don't mind adults posting on here but from every 4 or 5 adult posts on here 2 are saying a kid is stupid and doesn't know what he's talking about, and i'm tired of it.:sad: thats all

you are welcome here when ever but please don't bash anyone


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> the bolt i was talking about is called a "slide slot nut" my brother ether needs that or a rest with the special mounting thing called a loc mount attached to it.
> martin sells the nuts for $5 then $10 shipping, they also sell the the rests with the loc mounts on them but there expensive.
> my dad lost his job in February so we basically have no money for anything so i just thought i would post to see if anyone had some spares.
> i don't thinks there is a said rule but this is the youth forum and i think it that they said YOUTH forum for a reason. i don't mind adults posting on here but from every 4 or 5 adult posts on here 2 are saying a kid is stupid and doesn't know what he's talking about, and i'm tired of it.:sad: thats all
> ...



better to be wrong and be told the right thing by someone who knows what they are talking about!!!! If you always think you know what you're talking about and it's wrong, how are you gonna learn the right thing?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, let me alleviate some confusion here.. Yes, Martin does have a special cutout, for which you can get a Martin mount rest, but.. you can also use the standard mounting hardware that comes with all D/A's and other rests and mount it to the button hole, like any other bow. 

Here are some pics to illustrate...

1) A W/B without the special Martin mount...










2) Same Martin bow with a QAD, again, standard rest, no Martin mount...










and now, a Martin mount W/B for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Here is a link to Martin's rests.. you'll see that not all have the 'Martin mount'.. :wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

All I can figure is this. His brother has an older Martin. I've seen bows that actually had a slot on the shelf side of the riser with a nut in the slot. There were no threads in the riser and the rest bolt threaded into the nut on the other side of the riser. 

Maybe this is what he has. I'v PM'd Pug to see if we can get him squared away.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

That is possible for sure.. I do remember a variation on the old bows.. but I ain't seen one in so long I forgot how they worked..  :wink:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

armyboy said:


> there are two different ways that you can mount a rest on a martin,
> 1. buy a $15 dollar special bolt
> or
> 2. and elite13 was saying there is a a detatchable plate that you remove then screw your rest in like a sight.
> it is just another one of those things they do to sell more products


\

Not true in the least...the plate comes standard...if anyone loses or needs another I would send it out free of charge. You can use any standard rest on any Martin or you can use the superior mounting system used by the Martin lock mount...your choice.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I think any nut that fits snugly in the slot will work, but I have no idea what size that would be. I just remembered those riser myself. Been a while since I seen one of them either......


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Joel C said:


> \
> 
> Not true in the least...the plate comes standard...if anyone loses or needs another I would send it out free of charge. You can use any standard rest on any Martin or you can use the superior mounting system used by the Martin lock mount...your choice.




Did Martin ever use the nut in the slot mounting system Joel?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Here is a link to Martin's rests.. you'll see that not all have the 'Martin mount'.. :wink:


Wheres the link???? :lol: :darkbeer:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Wheres the link???? :lol: :darkbeer:


http://www.shopatron.com/index/189.0.23386.0.0.0.0


See what all you young people have to look forward to when you get as old as him......:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Wheres the link???? :lol: :darkbeer:


Dang thieves... :chortle:

Lemme try this again... :noidea: :chortle:

http://www.shopatron.com/index/189.0.23386.0.0.0.0


Opps... see the young guy got it first... :chortle: :embara:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Dang thieves... :chortle:
> 
> Lemme try this again... :noidea: :chortle:
> 
> ...


:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1: I've been 29 yrs old for 5 years now......:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, let me alleviate some confusion here.. Yes, Martin does have a special cutout, for which you can get a Martin mount rest, but.. you can also use the standard mounting hardware that comes with all D/A's and other rests and mount it to the button hole, like any other bow.
> 
> Here are some pics to illustrate...
> 
> ...


this is what i am talking about, my brother had a martin jagwire and it don't have thread for the standard bolt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

The part # you need is a BP-18 for the older Martin Bows. Email your name and shipping address to [email protected] and Jake said he would mail you one out. I hope you guys get your brothers bow fixed up and shootable again...


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

This look like your brothers bow???


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

jcmorgan31 said:


> This look like your brothers bow???


thats it:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

jcmorgan31 said:


> The part # you need is a BP-18 for the older Martin Bows. Email your name and shipping address to [email protected] and Jake said he would mail you one out. I hope you guys get your brothers bow fixed up and shootable again...


thanks i can't email you my address personally i'll get IGLUIT4U to help me thanks:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

No problem my friend. Good luck to you.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm on it...  :thumb:

Thanks for the help JC and Joel... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## leanmeanmachine (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah, guys i really appreciate the piece. (I am armyboy's brother) : )


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

jcmorgan31 said:


> No problem my friend. Good luck to you.


good luck to you too, thanks so much for your help


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm on it...  :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the help JC and Joel... :thumb: :cheers:


thanks for working all this out


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

IGluIt4U! 

I love your sideplates on your grip that have the name sticky carved into them. Where did you get those??


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Bowhunter500 said:


> IGluIt4U!
> 
> I love your sideplates on your grip that have the name sticky carved into them. Where did you get those??


My guess is Tronjo on here. He does engraving....:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jcmorgan31 said:


> My guess is Tronjo on here. He does engraving....:wink:


and you would be correct.. :cheers:

Thanks BH500.. Tronjo does some nice grips and can laser engrave them for you.  :wink: 

Here's the pair...


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> and you would be correct.. :cheers:
> 
> Thanks BH500.. Tronjo does some nice grips and can laser engrave them for you.  :wink:
> 
> Here's the pair...


Does he do them for hoyts also? lol


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Joel C said:


> \
> 
> Not true in the least...the plate comes standard...if anyone loses or needs another I would send it out free of charge. You can use any standard rest on any Martin or you can use the superior mounting system used by the Martin lock mount...your choice.



Joel, i asked you a few times about it...

I use standard mount trophy rest now. previosly had whisker with Martin Mount, it was flush with riser, nice design!:darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Does he do them for hoyts also? lol


I'm not sure.. I know he does Martin and Mathews... :wink: Shoot him a pm.. tell him I sent ya.. :wink:


----------

